# Husband has dropped of a divorce papers



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

And he would like to fetch them signed next week! He has completed all the sections relevant to himself. I know that this must be done and I need to be strong. He is a narcissist so I am not signing them until I have spoken to my lawyer next. And to think I actually contemplated giving him the divorce he desperately wants without legal advice! Seems he is leaps and bounds ahead of himself! I suspect there is someone else on the side and I don't care. I'm certain one day someone will do to him what he did to me....cheating and all that. I didn't have the courage to throw the towel in then when this surfaced. I think I am a little stronger, but it's still so hard. 

How did you handle being handed divorce papers?:|


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Take them to your lawyer as soon as possible. Let the lawyer handle it. Your lawyer can speak with his lawyer. Is he still doing the diy divorce?

Don't worry karma comes back threefold. You would be the one with the last laugh. 

You sound a lot stronger. Good for you. :smile2:


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

brooklynAnn said:


> Take them to your lawyer as soon as possible. Let the lawyer handle it. Your lawyer can speak with his lawyer. Is he still doing the diy divorce?
> 
> Don't worry karma comes back threefold. You would be the one with the last laugh.
> 
> You sound a lot stronger. Good for you. :smile2:


I think he collected the papers from the Family Law courts as they have been created by the Government. I think it's like a DIY kit.


----------

